# Looking for storage bags...the shrinking kind



## MissAmanda (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I am looking for those vacuum storage bags. You know the kind where you put your clothes into, hook it up to a vacuum, and it magically shrinks?? If you have ANY idea as to where I can find them in Cairo...preferably the Masr Gedida area, I would greatly appreciate it!!

Have a wonderful day!!

Amanda


----------



## red.road (Jun 3, 2009)

This is a longshot....I am also from Canada.....you wouldn't happen to be from Calgary would you?


----------



## mostafano1 (Jun 13, 2009)

in Masr El gdeda you will find it in at Metro Markets and Alfa Markets as well...


----------

